

Quit My Job 5 Months Ago to Build Websites, Apps, Etc. Here is My Portfolio.. - ryhanson
http://ryhanson.com/portfolio/

======
OafTobark
Looks like a bunch of Wordpress themes but not sure, reading on an iPhone at
the moment

~~~
ryhanson
Some of them are. Code Chimps is just trying to build a name for ourselves so
we keep the cost for our clients cheap and using themes from Themeforest helps
us do so. When a client wants a custom design we are more than happy to supply
one, but most of their needs have been pretty basic so far.

